
AWS MSK and Lenses – Kafka Delivered in Days Not Months - lensesio
https://lenses.io/blog/2019/12/lenses-and-aws-msk-collapsing-delivery-timeframes-open-monitoring/
======
Antwnis
Lenses.io user & data experience is at a totally new level .. feels like using
Slack / but for real time data - and makes hard techs like Kafka & Kubernetes
such a pleasure to work with !

